# The Norvan Resistance



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay by now some of you may be aware that i am unable to stick with a single project for very long before i get bored and move on.

The problem is that sometimes i've got projects planned that are just too good to pass up and i know i'll lose interest in before they are finished.

For this reason i've tried to resist the pull of the Imperial Guard. I have had ideas for a multitude of regiments but always realise that i'm going to need to convert a lot of models in the same way to make a usable army. 

With this in mind i've managed to come up with fluff for a guard army that will let me collect units from different regiments together without damaging their fluffiness.

Without going into too much detail (those who want to read more can look into my army showcase for this army and read the full background) the idea is that my army is formed of the reminent members of a failed imperial crusade.

In the Gaunts' Ghost books; the ghosts are regularly seen fighting alongside other regiments but tend to stick to their own part of the line. I decided that i would make the crusade force launch a major action against the world of Norvan but have the fleet ambushed and destroyed in orbit before a majority of the army could make planetfall. The elements that made it to the ground have linked up with local resistance cells and are holding out by performing Guerrilla raids until another part of the crusade can reach them and rescue them. 

In this way i'll create a mixed imperial force that i plan to only use in apocalypse games, hopefully the variety of regiments will keep me interested. 


So here are the first members of my second imperial guard regiment to make planetfall. (I've already built and painted a couple of SM models that will be added to this army as well as having done some work on a mobster based regiment. I'll add shots of them once i restart work on their units.) 

Sergeant Trafford of the 1st Anachrotopian men at arms.

















Private Pilkins, tesla specialist (plasma gunner)

















Privates Wilson, Perringthwaite and Evans 


















I'm offering shiney rep for anyone who can name where these components have come from. rep for each correctly identified component and one correct answer per member. 

For now i have another 5 guys to build, seeya later.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that just for the last three guys or the whole lot? If it's the latter, Trafford's sword is MaxMini's, from their steampunk melee wepaons kit, as well as the tesla/plasma gun. The heads look like their from some sort of historical English civil war kit.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Interesting Grimzag, sorry I dont know much about the different parts, I don't deviate much from the path.

Anyways, the fluff that you did for these guys sounds great and suits the builds for this army. Now that your working on another project, this one will require alot of time because its IG...crap tons of stuff to build and paint, nonetheless, I wish you the best in this endevour and look forward to seeing this log progress.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

> Is that just for the last three guys or the whole lot? If it's the latter, Trafford's sword is MaxMini's, from their steampunk melee wepaons kit, as well as the tesla/plasma gun. The heads look like their from some sort of historical English civil war kit.


 Its for all of the parts, so you earned yourself some reppage. 




Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Interesting Grimzag, sorry I dont know much about the different parts, I don't deviate much from the path.
> 
> Anyways, the fluff that you did for these guys sounds great and suits the builds for this army. Now that your working on another project, this one will require alot of time because its IG...crap tons of stuff to build and paint, nonetheless, I wish you the best in this endevour and look forward to seeing this log progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, i'm probabley going to be working on the guard as my army builder challenge next year and work on the other projects alongside them if i have time. 

I've already got some models to represent armoured sentinels but as i'm only really going to be fielding these guys in big games (where i'll probabley be working alongside someon else, most of my friends have an imperial army of one flavour or another) i'm planning on having some fun with them. 

I've not planned any straight out of the box units and i'll probabley spend as much time sorcing components from different manufacturors as i will building them.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok i’ve just realised that i have waaay too many plogs for my imperial forces, so i’ve decided to reinstate this one and use it for any updates that happen to my White panthers, Vengrosian imperial guard, Sorrow hornet knights etc etc. The next time i update any of those armies i’ll do so here instead of splitting them up. As i update i’ll close the other plogs down and link them here. I’ll also add links to the old plogs here in case someone wants to see the old posts. Text in blue will be fluffy like Tawa.

First off the Anachrotopian guardsmen above have not progressed at all. 
Secondly here are two imperial units which have been completed but are not really part of a larger force, they were just experiments with different techniques. Non metallic metal and chrome paint respectively.




















And then the most recent addition to my imperial forces, and part of what i hope will be a respectable imperial PDF formation. Matilda the medusa.






























Matilda was initially a PDF basilisk tank but was damaged early on in the war. Her main gun was crippled and the other weapons were removed to replace damaged units on other tanks. Matilda was mothballed and left to rot in a cold, damp storage unit. Then the imperial crusade arrived on Norvan and with them came a string of armoured companies. Armoured companies who had lost many of their support vehicles in the catastrophic loss of the fleet. Matilda was rolled out of her cave and with a little tlc and replacement armaments she was once again taking the rage of the emperor to his enemies.

So i’ve decided that my PDF troopers will all be rogue trader imperial guard, i’ve got a couple but not enough for a squad or the correct parts for a tank crew yet. Still they should look pretty unique anyway.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

As my imperial forces have been getting a little neglected lately and thanks to several events that have been and are being run at my work I'm diving back into the various "Good guys" that I have sitting around. 

As the hype for the space marines 30th birthday party at the start of the month hit me, and with no white panthers infantry waiting to be painted at the moment, I dove into my bits box and managed to but together a unit of Termis from my old blood angel force (I've not played the sons of Sanguinus since second edition). Not to look a gift horse in the mouth and still foaming with marine hype, I painted them up. I was going to do them as Blangles but with one of my regular opponents already using the more famous red armoured marines I instead decided on a successor. The Blood Swords.










Since finishing them I've managed to find parts to mostly build another 4 Termi squads, I might just do them the same scheme and see if I can end up with a Blood Sword First company.

But that's for another day, for now the birthday celebrations are past us and May is Tank Shock Month in my store. Normally I'd leap onto my ork looted wagons and churn out a veritable factory of clanking, smoke belching, badassery. However when I gathered all of the vehicles that I would consider "tanks" that were waiting to be worked on together and took a look, it seems my models have other plans. 










That's 11 tanks...all of which are for various imperial forces that I planned to work on. If I had included walkers and flyers then it'd be a completely different story but as it worked out it seems I'm destined to actually do some more work on the "Goodies". So keep an eye on this plog, I suspect that the Vengrossian armoured company will get new units first which means a major update as they're one of the forces that I plan to transfer from their own log to this joint one, the same is true of the White Panthers. With any luck i'll get some stuff finished over the next few days so watch this space


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very nice, I'll be keeping my eye on this plog too! 

11 Tanks (including one awesome spider walker thing) is a great number! And, I might note, you have a lot of lovely forgeworld models in there as well!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Always excited to see unique guard units on the site, and I love the fluff, very similar to the ideas I had for my guard force. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Very nice, I'll be keeping my eye on this plog too!
> 
> 11 Tanks (including one awesome spider walker thing) is a great number! And, I might note, you have a lot of lovely forgeworld models in there as well!


Thanks Iraqiel. Unfortunately most of the FW resin you see here is hokey, i bought a job lot from ebay and it turned out to all be fake and therefore completely unsuitable as stock in my shop. One dispute later and a refund from the seller and i've been left with a load of vehicle upgrades that'll be used to bulk out my armoured company, i can't do much else with them.

The spider tank thing is based on the now oop Iron Brotherhood walker from micro arts studio and has had an also oop vindicator to Sabre upgrade kit added to it, a kit crafted by a man known only as davinci and who i needed to email to beg for a last run of the kit before he decommisioned the mould. 


The Gunslinger said:


> Always excited to see unique guard units on the site, and I love the fluff, very similar to the ideas I had for my guard force. Look forward to seeing more.


Thanks Gunslinger, i'm going to try to bring this old project kicking and screaming into the world of the living. Since i started it i've become a little put off of the infantry i did before for the Anachrotopians, i don't like their bodies. Fear not though, i have a plan to fix the issue and get at least a unit or two of them onto the table. That might be a projet for a couple of months time though.


For now here is where my allied imperial forces stand, not including unpainted models. That list will follow.

The Norvan Resistance - Imperial Coalition force
Imperial Guard units

Norvan PDF:
Matilda : Medusa Siege gun

Vengrosian 32nd Armoured company:
"End of Days" Shadowsword Superheavy tank
1st Mainline squadron: LR Conqueror (The Crow)
2nd Mainline squadron: LRBT (Anger Management), LRBT (Man on fire)
3rd Mainline squadron: LRBT (Memento), LRBT (Highlander) 
Destroyer Squadron: Destroyer (The Grudge)
1st Flame unit: Bane Wolf (Reign of Fire), Hellhound (Liar Liar), Hellhound (The Core)
Infantry Squad Under Sergeant Koontz

Units of the Blessed Astartes

Blood Angles
Captain Tycho

Knights of Blood
Unknown Predator 

Blood Swords
Terminator Squad Hephestaus

White Panthers
Captain Pardus Felidborne commander of the forth
Tactical Squad (Fifth Lepe led by Sergeant Conbeo) 
Combat Squad (Third Lepe led by Sergeant Poema)
Dreadnought (Brother Tigur)
Vindicator (Keeten)

Now aside from the knights of blood and the blood angels i have plans to add units to each of these forces in the next year or so, most in the next couple of weeks. I've also got units for forces that aren't even represented here that will be being finished. Keep watching this space, i believe that it'll be the Vengrosians getting the next bump in fighting strength as six of the 11 vehicles pictured before were from their force. Till next time.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ah an exciting list! Good luck!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Ah an exciting list! Good luck!


Yeah shoulda done an update on where I'm at, nothing's finished yet though because I'm pretty much working on everything at once. 

So the 6 Vengrosian tanks that i had decided to work on are at this stage. All undercoated, all camo striped and now I'm starting to block out the main areas to apply the next set of colours to. Neither the Salamander nor the griffon will have crew yet. I'll be ordering these at the same time as I put in an order for the Anachrotopian guard that I have planned. 

















Spider walker has had the conversion work finished with a top hatch and crew member added, whilst the rhino (it was in the vindi box on the table before) has been constructed and base coated ready to be done up in the colours of the shop army for work.









Finally that leaves the two Land raiders and the Malcador. 
The Malcador hasn't been touched, I've realised that it's missing a side sponson and I'm currently struggling to try and create a replacement. When I've got it built it'll be being painted as part of the PDF like the Medusa above.
The raiders are another story. I've built the Achilles in preparation for a delivery which arrived today.









That's right armour upgrades from Subtle Discord 's dark works. Two sets, one for each.








Now i planned to get both of these tanks armoured up tonight but dry fitting the kits revealed a problem that i hadn't expected. For anyone thinking of using these upgrade kits it's worth noting that you need to apply the armour before you attach the sponsons. In both cases I've already attached the sponsons, and have now had to rip them off. on the older vehicle that wasn't too much of a problem because it hails from a day where i was young and poor and could only afford a single type of glue, ten year old superglue doesn't resist very hard. The Achilles however has been glued with polycement, not two days after i placed the order for the armour, I've warped the sponson casing trying to remove it so might have to wait to get a new one from a bits website. 

Still i'm happy with how the kit looks on the older tank, hopefully i can get some the other applied in a few days.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It really is an impressive collection of armour. Are the Land Raiders for the store army too?
@Subtle Discord's armour looks great!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> It really is an impressive collection of armour. Are the Land Raiders for the store army too?
> 
> @Subtle Discord's armour looks great!


They should be so lucky. No, both the raiders are destined for my White Panthers army. The standard, now wearing a fancy new suit, used to be a chaos raider for my doom serpents, complete with awful greenstuff scales and giant rubber snake on top. The Achilles was a birthday present from my missus last year.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Quick update on what I got done last night. Decided that I needed some serious bling on the Achilles as its going to be the panthers centrepiece. Apologies for the pic, I took it on my phone before work.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow, nice marbling there! What's the trim colour going to be?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, nice marbling there! What's the trim colour going to be?


I was going to do black trim as the main body of the tank is going to be pure white, i've got a couple of plans to do both with a little twist but won't say what yet. I also need to get the company colour in somewhere. Probably on the top hatch and door trim.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Another update, another poor quality phone photograph.







I need a new detail brush before i do more on this, mine has started looking worse for wear.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow that is some intense freehand... great work!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow that is some intense freehand... great work!


Thanks Iraqiel, I am really trying to pull out all of the stops. We had an internal contest with the space marine birthday in the store i work in and one of the other staff members beat me so i've thrown down the gauntlet this time and decided o use all the techniques i know, as well as trying to learn a couple of new ones to best him.

First things first, the armour upgrade kit from the Dark Works looks great but there is a slight issue with the way the achilles goes together. Firstly there's no front door on an achilles so that's just not used. No problem i'm sure i'll have to build a landraider again at some points and this way i'll just have extra armour on its front door. Secodnly the Achilles already has armour down the front of the tracks, an area that crosses over with the armour from Dark Works. There is an easy way around it. just pick one or the other to use, either the dark works in which case i lose some of the design elements that appealed to me in the first place with the achilles or just use the FW armour and lose protection on the sides of the front of the tank. In the end i've managed to modify the DW armour plate and cut a section of the FW armour off then greenstuff the gap to get them to look natural. And voila i've got the best of both worlds.

















I've been painting on and off on the Achilles for the last week but it's mostly been unnoticable changes so i've not posted much about it. I do however now have only a week to get finished so i'm going to be sitting and doing some hard graft with it for the rest of the day. here is my starting point, note that there is a lot more tonal varience in the white but unfortunately the bright sunshine has bleached it out, it's also hidden the glossy finish that i've applied to the marble. Anyway, back to the brush, stay tuned for an update later today.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So in the end today I've painted for just over nine hours with a break midway, and I'm only stopping now because I'm aware that I'm tired and liable to start making mistakes. White is not a forgiving paint when it comes to brush slips and I really don't want to have o redo he cream marble effect if I screw up with the black. So here is where I am, again the lighting isn't ideal I'll have to take some pictures on a grey backing once this things finished. I do like that the light has shown up a little of the pearlescent effect on the front of the tank this time around. 












































Here's a couple of shots with its clothes on though be aware that these armour plates haven't been glued because I still want to do more work on them, shading and freehanding mostly. 



















I think my next main hurdle is going to be yet more tribal freehand. I was planning on doing tribal panthers along the top of the track guards but finding a single design that i can use that will be the right shape and size has proven difficult and i'm not having as much luck with designing my own as i did before. The fact that i need to paint two such designs is potentially a problem that could take hours to resolve.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> tribal panthers along the top of the track guards but finding a single design that i can use that will be the right shape and size has proven difficult


An alternative perhaps, as well as being tribal, these designs remind me a lot of classic celtic scrollwork. Maybe check out some old breton stuff to assist in the panther department?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> An alternative perhaps, as well as being tribal, these designs remind me a lot of classic celtic scrollwork. Maybe check out some old breton stuff to assist in the panther department?


I followed your advice and this extra search term actually turned up some really nice images that I figured I could work in, so thanks. In the end I realised that the panthers on the track guards would probably be the very last thing I painted. The painting would be easier if the plates were laying flat which was only going to happen once they were attached to the tank. I couldn't attach them until the sponsons were finished and attached to the extra armour so realistically the only thing that would be done after the panthers, was gluing on the tracks. As it so happened I got everything else assembled and decided that the panthers might be a little too much in this case. I already had a lot of freehand across the tank and the marble effect already seemed very busy. So I left it off and finished up. Here is what it looked like afterwards.





















































So with 1 of the 11 tanks that I planned to get completed this month read for battle I'll be devoting a little time this week to getting some of the vengrosian tanks lined up for war, I'll probably try to get some army shots of my white panthers all lined up as they've no received an update on this thread.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A very nice result, great to see such a good outcome. I agree, although the freehand is great, too bold a freehand coverage can really detract from the overall model.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

that is awesome looking grim my orks will be honoured to be horribly gunned down by it


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That 'animal skin' effect is really bloody stunning.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> A very nice result, great to see such a good outcome. I agree, although the freehand is great, too bold a freehand coverage can really detract from the overall model.


Yeah, and i still have another raider to do so i might add it to there and leave off the marble effect for the standard configuration.



Ring Master "Honka" said:


> that is awesome looking grim my orks will be honoured to be horribly gunned down by it


 Let's be fair, it's probably going to gun down both of our orks. Not sure why i keep giving the pinkskins reinforcements.




Loli said:


> That 'animal skin' effect is really bloody stunning.


Thanks Loli, i was aiming for cream marble but as long as its stunning then i'm content 


So speaking of reinforcing the pinkskins, the griffon mortar got finished, aside from crew.
She's been dubbed "Terminal Velocity".

















I might have another update for you later so watch this space.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So as promised it's time for an update. Now I mentioned a few months ago that as and when I manage to get stuff completed on my various Imperial plogs I would move them to here, effectively retiring the seperate plogs in favour of a combined imperial one. With the completion of my achilles land raider my white panthers plog will no longer be getting updates, instead they will all end up here. 

If you want to read the information on that earlier plog then go here.


Otherwise here's a quick summary.
*The Sons of Felis* 

The Army: Space Marines : White Panthers Chapter
Company: Forth (Green Company Colours)
Known Doctrines: White panthers are extremely zealous in their persecution of the emperor's enemies, they will erradicate loyal troops if they are deemed to be guilty by association. If half a planets defence force turns traitor then the panthers will likely destroy the entire defence force. 
Homeworld: Felis

Planned force: Approx 2500pts

HQ
Captain Pardus Felidborn, Captain of the Forth
and command squad in razorback

Captain with thunder hammer storm shield and artificer armour 

Command squad with Apothecary, Banner Bearer, Vetran with twin lightning claw x2 and vetran with thunder hammer storm shield. 
Razorback twin linked H Bolters 


Epistolary Felanima, Senior Librarian of the First, Guardian of the hunt

Epistolary in terminator armour 



Elite


Terminator assault squad
lightning claw armed terminator squad, 2 upgraded to thunder hammers 

Sternguard, (First Lepe) {I know that Sternguard are typically from the first company but in this case i'm using them to represent the leftover members of destroyed squads from 4th company} 

Sergeant with power fist, all boltguns upgraded to combi flamers. Drop pod with locator beacon and deathwind missile 

Dreadnought Tigur, standard loadout in drop pod 


Troops

Tactical squad (Fifth Lepe)
plasma cannon, plasma gun, sergeant Conbeo with power fist 

Tactical squad (Third Lepe)
heavy bolter, flamer, sergeant Poema with storm bolter and melta bombs 


Scout squad (First Kyndyl)
sergeant with power weapon and melta bombs, 3 scouts swap boltgun for combat blades, 1 swaps boltgun for shotgun 

Scout squad (Eighth Kyndyl)
sergeant with power fist, 1 scout with heavy bolter, 3 scouts with bolters. 

Heavy

Land raider with multi melta 

Land raider Achilles 

Vindicator, siege shield 


Current Status: I actually already own the models to complete both scout squads, the terminators, librarian, second land raider and part of the command squad. I need to purchase a razorback and two drop pods to complete as well as a handful of components to build the sternguard. 


































As I was taking a family shot for these guys I went back in and made some changes once the land raider was completed, namely the construction and painting of banners and the removal of the transfers on the shoulders of the fifth to freehand their chapter badges on. 


There's still plenty of Panthers to go but I'm feeling a compulsion to get projects completed at the moment. Having deleted my wants lists for my orks earlier in the year I'm bouncing projects a lot but each thing I complete is something that I legitimately am enjoying getting finished.

With that in mind there is a good change I'll plough on with the Imperial armoured company just so that I can retire their old thread as well.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Minor update but no pictures just yet, i've managed to gfinish off the two Leman russes i had started aside from unit numbers. I'll be taking all of the russ varients out to rearrange their formation markings anyway. Once i've gotten both the destroyers finished as well i'll get a nice big armour company shot and retire their old thread. Also my blood swords first company is making progress, i've got 2 other squads based up and ready to go and with a little luck i'll have 2 assault squads arriving in the mail in the next few days. That'd bring me up to 25, a quarter of the way through a first company. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So past Grimzag did a really bad job of keeping his promise. Nine months on and there's been no updates here. And not because I've not been working on imperials either, over the last few months I've gotten a significant number of imperial vehicles off of the shelf of shame so I'm going to spread some updates out over the next few weeks. Starting with the promised army shot of the Vengrosian armoured company. 

This marks the switch for my Imperial guard armoured company to be covered in my imperial coalition thread instead of their own plog, to see earlier posts about them take a look here

The whole of the 32nd Vengrosian “Ash Bandit” armoured company, during the third year of the Prospects Reach incident.










Scout Salamander S0101 “Bolt” pressing forward in escort of the hellhound squadron behind it to try and force a gap in the ork lines.












Hellhound Squadron F01 (From front to back “Reign of fire, The Core, Liar liar”)










The Centre of the imperial defensive line is held by the Destroyers of D01 (From front to back “The Grudge, Eraser, Event Horizon”)










On the imperial left flank the Russes of 3202 push forwards to try and crack the enemy defences beneath the weight of their heavy bolter fire. (From front to back “Franklyn, Man on Fire, Anger Management”)











Whilst the destroyers in the centre keep any armour from advancing, the russes of 3201 support them against any encroaching infantry threats with their battle and conqueror cannons. (From left to right “Memento, The Crow, Highlander”)










Covering the advance of 3202 and plugging the gap their advance may leave in the imperial lines are the lone members of Sargent Laymon's infantry squad. 










The lone executioner of 3203, “Batteries not included”, covers the rearward elements of the force from sneak attack.










The only artillery unit to survive the harsh landing conditions on Prospects reach, the griffon tank “Terminal Velocity” has nethertheless made it's presence felt amongst the forces of the greenskins.









Finally the only active Superheavy tank of the regiment, the artificer shadowsword tank “End of Days” has started to notch up an impressive number of stompa kills for the regiment.


----------

